# Quick question soncerning the altezzas...



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

*Quick question concerning the altezzas...*

If I buy a set of euro lights are the blinker lights included?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

the bulbs?.. no


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

Basically if I take off my tailights and replace them with euro lights what else will I have to purchse? New bulbs for the blinker and tailight?


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

yES YOU have to get new bulbs
but keep your SE-L tails they look better than the altezzas 
altezzas on our cars look gay

I was gunna get them

If you do get them can I get your SE-L tails?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yes they are... the sentra EURO tails and wires are included but stock ones are better if you like your stock blinkers to be inside.

the ones that come with the EURO light are outside blinker and inside stop lamps.

hope that helps.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

He has the tails with the orange turn signal lens...I already asked. As for buying new bulbs, why would that be neccesary? 1157's should work for the altezzas.


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

Do you guys really think the altezzas look bad on the sentra. I think it would look nice on my se-l. Theres nothing special about the se-l tailights.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Martpro11are u sure your have a SE-L cause most of the SE-L came with a CLEAR turn signal and not a Orange one


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Well I was thinking of getting altezzas for mine the GunMetal from Matrix Racing but I decide not to.. they just look wierd with the Red center bar on the GXE if yours is not red it might look aight but I have a red one so I aint gunna do the swap


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

Yes I have a 1999 SE-L with orange blinkers. I know that alot have white but I have orange.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

FatBoy4 said:


> *Martpro11are u sure your have a SE-L cause most of the SE-L came with a CLEAR turn signal and not a Orange one *


not all se limited come with white signal .. some come in orange as well....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

WHAT?? I never heard of an SE-L coming with orange blinkers. Do you still have the grey center panel (between the tails)? I was going to say. If you want to go altezzas, SELL ME THE CLEAR/RED TAILS, LOL.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

The altezass come with everything.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

justin photoshopped a silver sentra with gunmetal altezzas......it looks dope IMO, and the center piece was color matched to the car........other than the fact that most people think altezza is rice and that altezza is WAY too burned out by them honda boys


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

sr20 805 said:


> *justin photoshopped a silver sentra with gunmetal altezzas......it looks dope IMO, and the center piece was color matched to the car........other than the fact that most people think altezza is rice and that altezza is WAY too burned out by them honda boys *


ooooohhhh wheres this pic????


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ask justin for it.. he might still have it..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

my computer's in the shop (AGAIN). The pic was on there, but I think I might have deleted the file. Whoever still has it may want to post a pic. If not, I will see if I can recover the file with Norton (when my computer comes back).


----------

